
Five Failed Ideas and What I Learned - catchmeifyoucan
https://www.heyraviteja.com/post/6-months-of-free-time/
======
catchmeifyoucan
Author here. I had a few ideas after school and some time to try them out.
They didn't really go far - but it's always fun to share.

